# XM and iPOD



## shall36 (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a 2003 E46 and I have already installed the BMW iPod adapter. I would like to add in XM (not Sirrius), preferably through the head unit. I have the HK system. Is there an adapter that will suite my needs? 
Thanks!


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

I have a Pioneer XM unit / Blitzsafe adapter for sale that I used in my 03 330Ci. I didn't have the iPod adapter but I can't think of a reason this setup would not for you. It uses the CD Changer wiring to integrate the XM receiver into the car audio. Check out the Classifieds section if you are interested.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Using a XM Direct unit with a Blitzsafe adapter will give you 99.99% of the functionality you would have with the OEM Sirius unit. Mount the antenna on the rear deck behind the back seat and and you will have a stealth installation.  More info here.


----------



## shall36 (Nov 7, 2005)

I remember when I installed the iPod interface that I had to remove some of the wires in the connector going to the HU and repace those wires with ones from the iPod kit. Something tells me that the iPod kit basically "replaces" the CD changer. Am I wrong on that?


----------



## KingLemmiwinks (Nov 27, 2002)

shall36 said:


> I remember when I installed the iPod interface that I had to remove some of the wires in the connector going to the HU and repace those wires with ones from the iPod kit. Something tells me that the iPod kit basically "replaces" the CD changer. Am I wrong on that?


I think your right shall36.


----------



## shall36 (Nov 7, 2005)

For those who know the wiring of the HK unit, the factory iPod interface kit has you remove and replace the #5, #7, #9, and #15 wires from the connector going to the head unit. I haven't been able to get a pin out for this connector. My guess is that you are taking power from the head unit (probably the 7 and 15 wires), sending it to the iPod interface which then sends out audio over the 5 and 9 wires. 5 is violet/white and 9 is red/green. Seems like those are standard colors for R/L channels? The 7 is white/red and is probably power and the 15 is brown, which is probably ground. 

My guess is that these connections originally went back to the CD changer. So, here's my thought....doesn't Blitzsafe make a pass-through style interface that allows you to hook in XM AND keep your CD changer? If so, I could plug this into the iPod interface (assuming it's the same connector as the CD changer). 


Anyone have the pinout for the HK unit? 

Thoughts?


----------



## shall36 (Nov 7, 2005)

OK....called Blitzsafe directly about this. 

Yes, the BMW iPod interface kit sacrifices the CD changer connectivity for the sake of the iPod. This means that if you install the BMW iPod kit that you CANNOT install the CD changer or Sirrius. 

Blitsafe has an adapter designed specifically for this situation. It will connect inline with the iPod interface and it will allow you to hook in an XM receiver and control the XM and the iPod through the steering wheel/head unit. 

The model number is BMW XMSLD03. It is not listed on their website. The MSRP on the unit is $270 (ouch!). You will still need to buy an XM receiver. 

Many thanks to the tech at Blitzsafe that spent a lot of time on the phone with me!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> I have a Pioneer XM unit / Blitzsafe adapter for sale that I used in my 03 330Ci. I didn't have the iPod adapter but I can't think of a reason this setup would not for you. It uses the CD Changer wiring to integrate the XM receiver into the car audio. Check out the Classifieds section if you are interested.


Any reason you don't like Sirius? BMW has a kit specifically designed for your e46, plus you can retain the CD Changer or add the ice>Link.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> Using a XM Direct unit with a Blitzsafe adapter will give you 99.99% of the functionality you would have with the OEM Sirius unit. Mount the antenna on the rear deck behind the back seat and and you will have a stealth installation.  More info here.


This particular kit isn't compatible with the iPod your BMW kit. The iPod your BMW kit basically cannibalizes your CD changer connection at the head unit. Meanwhile, the XM Direct w/ the Blitzsafe adapter kit connects to the CD changer hookup in the trunk, so the signal never makes it to the head unit. The satelite radio will register as an input because it's connected to the iBus, but since the iPod your BMW kit is using the CD Changer connection to the head unit, the XM audio signals won't ever make it to the head unit.

If you want both the iPod your BMW kit and satelite radio (either XM Direct solution or the OEM Sirius unit), you have to use the Blitzsafe head unit pass through adapter, which shall36 mentioned previously (Blitzsafe BMW XM SLD-03). It costs around $270.

If you choose to go with the Ice>Link Plus to connect your iPod, you can get the version that hooks up to the CD Changer connection in the trunk (rather than at the head unit). This is perfectly compatible out of the box with the OEM Sirius option. If you already have (or want) XM Radio, this will cause a conflict because the XM Direct unit also connects through the CD Changer connection via the Blitzsafe adapter. The way around this is to get the version of the Blitzsafe adapter with the pass through (Blitzsafe BMW XM SLD-01). It looks like the the adapter in the picture LDV330i posted above (which is the BMW XM SLD-00), but has extra 3-pin and 6-pin connection cables that emulate the CD Changer connection. The cheapest place I found it charged around $170.

Long story short, Blitzsafe makes a CD Changer pass through adapter for both situations: (1) connecting your iPod to the head unit with the iPod Your BMW kit; or (2) connecting your iPod via the trunk connection with the Ice>Link Plus. *Note that Ice>Link has a version that will connect your iPod directly to the head unit, but from what I've read, I'd go through the trunk connection.*

If you want both satelite radio and a decent iPod solution (I don't consider FM modulation or a straight auxiliary hookup decent solutions. FM modulation has terrible sound and radio interference, and a straight aux. input offers no stereo control functionality due to the minimal interface with the BMW), your best bet is the OEM Sirius kit and the Ice>Link Plus. If you have to have XM Radio instead, you'll need the Blitzsafe adapter with the CD Changer pass through.

I personally am not sure why anyone would want the iPod Your BMW kit other than very minor warranty concerns. It offers significantly less functionality than the Ice>Link Plus, and only costs slightly less. This price advantage is lost, however, if you want iPod and satelite radio because you'll have to buy the more expensive Blitzsafe head unit adapter pass through.

Tom (or anyone else), let me know if I mischaracterized anything, but this is the information I had to scour from many different places in my recent quest to hook up an iPod and satelite radio. If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask me. Tom @ EAS is also an *extremely* helpful resource if you have questions on the Ice>Link product.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Excellent post! :thumbup:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> I have a Pioneer XM unit / Blitzsafe adapter for sale that I used in my 03 330Ci. I didn't have the iPod adapter but I can't think of a reason this setup would not for you. It uses the CD Changer wiring to integrate the XM receiver into the car audio. Check out the Classifieds section if you are interested.


As I described in my post above, this kit won't work with the iPod Your BMW kit without the Blitzsafe BMW XM SLD-03 (another $270).

The iPod Your BMW and XM Radio is the worst combination of iPod and satelite radio solutions because it requires you to get *two* Blitzsafe adapters (one behind the head unit and one in the trunk) and tear open both your trunk and your console to install. Much more expensive and much more difficult.

Also, you might want to let potential purchasers know that your particular kit won't work with the Ice>Link either because it has the wrong Blitzsafe adapter (yours is the BMW XM SLD-00). Anyone with Ice>Link will need the adapter with the pass through (BMW XM SLD-01).


----------



## shall36 (Nov 7, 2005)

Good post everyone. Thanks!

It's an interesting turn of events. The BMW iPod kit is there, so no use in crying over spilled milk. I suppose I could pull it out, but would prefer not to. As for XM vs. Sirrius, I'm already an XM subscriber and have consider money tied up into other vehicles with XM. To be sure, the BMW iPod link defeats a lot of the iPod's functionality, especially the search and display functions. Given that this is my wife's car, that she doesn't come close to using the full functionallity of the iPod, and that her library is less than 100 songs or so, I'm not too concerned about all that stuff. Better functionallity would be nice, but, to be honest, I don't think my wife would care. 

My understanding of the Blitzsafe 03 unit is that it is the only other adapter needed to connect in XM directly to the head unit. (The other adapter being the BMW iPod). I think that Blitzsafe's opinion on the matter is that the BMW iPod kit is less than desirable, but they also know that many people already have that kit installed in their cars. Thus, those wanting Sirrius or XM to work with the BMW iPod kit need a solution. 

I have a tech question on the IceLink that Tom might be able to answer...is there an interface problem between the IceLink and the factory vehicle computer that keeps the computer from shutting down? I have read several posts indicating that problems with the iBus and/or draining the battery were noted after installing the IceLink.

Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

shall36 said:


> I have a tech question on the IceLink that Tom might be able to answer...is there an interface problem between the IceLink and the factory vehicle computer that keeps the computer from shutting down? I have read several posts indicating that problems with the iBus and/or draining the battery were noted after installing the IceLink.
> 
> Thanks.


You have the option of selecting your charging settings from the ice>Link. At max, the ice>Link will only charge the iPod for 2 hours after ignition shutdown to prevent draining of the battery. This can be turned off at any time.


----------



## mnvelocity (Nov 29, 2005)

*XM in my '04 330Ci with HK radio?*

*LDV330i sez:* "Using a XM Direct unit with a Blitzsafe adapter will give you 99.99% of the functionality you would have with the OEM Sirius unit. Mount the antenna on the rear deck behind the back seat and and you will have a stealth installation. "

WOW does that sound good.... but.... (dumb question time).... *it's not clear to me that my '04 330Ci with the HK "upgrade" buisness radio has a "satelite" mode*. Or, put more bluntly, do I have a satelite mode that I can't find? Will this work in my car?

THANKS!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mnvelocity said:


> *LDV330i sez:* "Using a XM Direct unit with a Blitzsafe adapter will give you 99.99% of the functionality you would have with the OEM Sirius unit. Mount the antenna on the rear deck behind the back seat and and you will have a stealth installation. "
> 
> WOW does that sound good.... but.... (dumb question time).... *it's not clear to me that my '04 330Ci with the HK "upgrade" buisness radio has a "satelite" mode*. Or, put more bluntly, do I have a satelite mode that I can't find? Will this work in my car?
> 
> THANKS!


This will appear on the HU screen when you install the Sirius kit from BMW. BMW does not offer XM.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

mnvelocity said:


> *LDV330i sez:* "Using a XM Direct unit with a Blitzsafe adapter will give you 99.99% of the functionality you would have with the OEM Sirius unit. Mount the antenna on the rear deck behind the back seat and and you will have a stealth installation. "
> 
> WOW does that sound good.... but.... (dumb question time).... *it's not clear to me that my '04 330Ci with the HK "upgrade" buisness radio has a "satelite" mode*. Or, put more bluntly, do I have a satelite mode that I can't find? Will this work in my car?
> 
> THANKS!


 My car for all intents and purposes is identical to your car.

When you connect the XM module to the CD changer connector in your trunk via the Blitzsafe or Soundgate adapter your HU will recognize it and it will display "Sirius" followed shortly by "XM Radio".  The HU is "smart" and will only display the accessories connected to it when you scroll through the MODE button. When you install a CD changer you will the see the display say "CD".

The .01% functionality that is lacking with the XM Direct is the inability to get the text to scroll. This means that when a song or singer/group name is over 16 letters long it will be truncated. With a Sirius module you would have the ability to scroll the text so it would display the entire entry.


----------



## mnvelocity (Nov 29, 2005)

Excellent! Thanks for the help - I'll order the stuff today!


----------



## mnvelocity (Nov 29, 2005)

errr.... ooops. In researching the Blitzsafe BMW XM SLD-00 adapter, I came across the following warning:

*"NOT compatible 'BMW Assist' equiped vehicles" *

http://www.logjamelectronics.com/blitzbmwminisld00.html

My car has BMW Assist. I used it once to register just after buying the car. The subscription has long ago run out.

Does this rule me out of using this adapter?

THANKS


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

mnvelocity said:


> errr.... ooops. In researching the Blitzsafe BMW XM SLD-00 adapter, I came across the following warning:
> 
> *"NOT compatible 'BMW Assist' equiped vehicles" *
> 
> ...


I just saw the same warning at LogJamElectronics.com. I had never heard of such conflict though I am not sure how that conflict would exist. You may want to call them and ask what specifically what is the conflict they are warning about. Other locations that sell XM Direct do not have this warning. This warning is also not documented on the Blitzsafe site (Applications Guide).

I also scanned the posting in XM411.com forums in the BMW thread and I did not see anybody raising the issue. You may want to post a question there and see what kind of response you get.

Also do not get the Blitzsafe BMW XM SLD-00. Get the http://www.logjamelectronics.com/blitzbmwminisld01.html. The SLD-01 adapter come with a passthrough so that later you have the option of installing a CD changer or an IceLink I-Pod adapter. There is only a $10 difference in price.


----------



## mnvelocity (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks again for the good information. I'll follow up with LogJam & Blitzsafe & report back what I learn.

THANKS!


----------

